# Anyone heard of this guy??



## David Stucenski

Has anyone heard of this guy?? He claims to sell police dogs, but I cannot find anyone that has one of his dogs. He claims to have sold a dog to somewhere in texas. No where on his site are there any pictures or claims of where he sold them to. Most dog importers have a list of police dept that they have sold to. Also no training resume as far as schools he has attended....etc. He makes alot of claims and has nothing to back it up.:^o I am doing a demo for Massachusetts Vest a Dog and this guy is also going to be there. Even the lady from Vest a Dog is a little hinkey of this guy. Just looking for anything good or bad that people have heard of this guy.....





http://www.executivek9.net/FAQ.html


----------



## Konnie Hein

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Scott Dunmore

When is the demo? Is it open to the public?


----------



## Larry Krohn

Listen to your gut. I looked at his website, and there is no info on him or about him. It is all very general, so if you feel funny, stay away


----------



## Harry Keely

Come on I mean everybody and there mother is a police / military trainer or provider these days AHHHHH AHAHAHAHAHA. Especially with in the last year or more it seems like theres alot of breeding and training going on now and they all claim to be decades into it.:-({|=


----------



## Mo Earle

His name is Mike Kitchen, I only knew him from ASR days, was a decoy- was a pretty good guy, seemed pretty honest- and seemed to be liked by everyone involved. I will have to find some of my old ASR photos- had some pretty good ones of him decoying.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Yes, when is the demo? I would love to check it out if it is close by...
Open to us civilians?


----------



## Pete Stevens

For lots of trainers, if they looked at a PSD- they are a now police dog trainer. Right after the Osama Bin Liden op, one of our local civilian trainers claimed to train police and military dogs. Even had the balls to go on TV and say it. I knew the training facility did not train either. The only two civilian trainers that train psd dogs in our area I know. One I know very well because he is my trainer and he is awesome. Another friend of mine called and asked for a few references from any law enforcement agencies or anyone in the military. Of course those references would only be provided at the first prepaid training session.

Call them and ask for references. Legit trainers will be more than happy to provide you with them. It's a free reason to brag. The fake ones will make excuses. Go watch what they do. If you like it, great, you have a trainer you like. If it looks shady, move on and do not give them any money.


----------



## David Stucenski

Thank You to all that provided info through pm's:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
The demo went well. We were set up across the room from one another.(thankfully) We let him do all the bitework with his bulldogs....thankfully they did not look anything like a police dog. We stuck to obedience and narcotic searchs and a huge Q & A session. He came up to us and tried to strike up a conversation, but we did not really give him the time of day.[-( Maybe it was wrong, but just wanted to lamb baste him with all the info I gained. I just kept it to myself and moved along. I did not even go over when he was giving his demo, so I don't know what if any claims he was making. I will be watching his website to make sure no association is made with our dept. or Massachusetts Vest a Dog. This was geared all towards raising funds for police dog vests. Not sure how he worked his way in.:-k All in all we raised alot of money for the cause...so I will call it a success.


----------



## Harry Keely

David Stucenski said:


> Thank You to all that provided info through pm's:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> The demo went well. We were set up across the room from one another.(thankfully) We let him do all the bitework with his bulldogs....thankfully they did not look anything like a police dog. We stuck to obedience and narcotic searchs and a huge Q & A session. He came up to us and tried to strike up a conversation, but we did not really give him the time of day.[-( Maybe it was wrong, but just wanted to lamb baste him with all the info I gained. I just kept it to myself and moved along. I did not even go over when he was giving his demo, so I don't know what if any claims he was making. I will be watching his website to make sure no association is made with our dept. or Massachusetts Vest a Dog. This was geared all towards raising funds for police dog vests. Not sure how he worked his way in.:-k All in all we raised alot of money for the cause...so I will call it a success.


 
Cool beans on raising funds for vest, yea keep a eye on him, like I said earlier everybody is police / MWD trainer :lol::lol::lol:, I mean just look at all the jerk offs that have open up shop claiming this and that over the last 5 or so years. 99.9% of them are good business men but couldn't train a dog if they tried or have done sport dogs and thinks that automatically makes them real world trainers](*,).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Harry, people are figuring out that the police and military are not that good of dog trainers. LOL 

When you look at how bad they are, you can see why someone would try and make a go of the business. LOL 

They call their dogs off before they are even half way to someone, and call that control. 

Money changes everything. I wish it would change me, but I have none, and that is how it is. : )


----------



## Harry Keely

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Harry, people are figuring out that the police and military are not that good of dog trainers. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at how bad they are, you can see why someone would try and make a go of the business. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> They call their dogs off before they are even half way to someone, and call that control.
> 
> 
> 
> Money changes everything. I wish it would change me, but I have none, and that is how it is. : )


Well yes and no I agree there are great sport trainers out there too just like police or retired mwd and also ones that suck, I only know and have worked with three out of the four MWD that I know so can't comment way to much on that as far as the military ones.

That gos for both I think

Gotta laugh at that one I am bad about that, as soon as I send the dog, shortly afterwards I recalling the dog back next to me. I am almost half way to 2/3's I think:-\"

Agree as far as the money changes evrything and usually not for the best either.


----------



## will fernandez

What we (police) lack is the same thing that plagues most sport people in this country, the training helper. I would say that there are fewer great trainers in police work but more good competent trainers than in the sport world.


----------



## will fernandez

One more thing...If more k9 handlers would get involved in sport (any which one) and trained a pup they would become better handlers of there already finished dog that the dept buys them.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek

will fernandez said:


> One more thing...If more k9 handlers would get involved in sport (any which one) and trained a pup they would become better handlers of there already finished dog that the dept buys them.


Amen to that

Rik Wolterbeek


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I agree too Will. Spot on. I wish we could get more PDs involved. We offer our help and only a few handlers takes us up on our help. They have to sneak to do it then. The higher ups just don't see things the way we do. We only want the best for our community. I think they see it as more of a liability for them if we help them. Then and only then do I understand BUT come on. The best cheapest help our PDs can get. 

When ya coming back Will. Always ready and willing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I can see why they don't want your help Jerry. Are you blind or what ??

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

You set it up so nicely, I couldn't help myself. LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Yea, I know how it sounded but it is what it is.


----------



## Mike V Kitchen

Hi Everyone,

I am replying to all of your statements. My phone number and email are on the website. It is true my website is not of great quality and we are in the process of having a professional do it over. As for Davids comments You posted this two days before the demo and did not even contact me to see what I am about. Trainers seem to like nothing more then to trash another. The invitation is always open to come to my club and get in a suit. As for the Pm's you have recieved again nothing better to do then talk trash. I train dogs because I enjoy it not because I am a wanna be or have anything to proof. I have applied to departments and have been accepted and turned it down because I want to train dogs. Police work isn't my cup of tea but training dogs is my life. Please contact me before you talk about me. I was able to do the demo because I have the experience. We dont have to do business together and it is ok if we dont but be a little more professional. We had two local cops who were going to join us at the demo but couldn't because their cheifs would not allow them because of past issues while doing doing an event with the state police. Even if I dont sell you training, a dog, or equipment you are always welcome to contact me. I enjopy talking shop with other trainers and handlers.

Thank you and stay safe 
Mike Kitchen
ExecutiveK9.net


----------



## Anne Jones

Mike, I a more 'professional' website will not do much to help your cause. You reap what you sow. And your 'reputation' preceeds you. You have no one to blame for that but yourself.

PS... Just so ya know....I never sent any of the PMs. There were plenty of others to do so.


----------



## Mike V Kitchen

Ann, always great to hear from you. There is no blame and My reutation is well. I realixze there are many people on this forum who dont train but love to comment on everyone elses crap.

Thank you and hope all is well


----------



## Anne Jones

Right, Mike, anything you say, because we all know you are so honest & above board. 

And no Mike, I am not working Zasha anymore. She had a back injury & I am not risking her reinjuring herself & having to put her down. As she is an all-out crazy, hard tempermented, all or nothing, dog & will give it her all, hurt or not, I am not willing to take that risk.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Mike are you still making your leather goods? Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Mike V Kitchen said:


> . I realixze there are many people on this forum who dont train but love to comment on everyone elses crap.


 
yep you'd be talkin about me right


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: I realixze there are many people on this forum who dont train but love to comment on everyone elses crap.

Lets see some examples of your work so that you can show everyone that you can train a dog no problem. That'll shut them up !


----------



## Mike V Kitchen

I can post a little something. My dog is training me to do the schutzhund BH.


----------



## Mike V Kitchen

Hi Jerry,

Most of our business is making equipment. We have six retailers and more to come. How is everything down there??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: I can post a little something. My dog is training me to do the schutzhund BH.

My dog is training me to give up all hope for a MR3. What a dick that dog is. Been hacking away at this for a while now, and he just refuses to go straight in the send away until about the 30- 35th time. LOL We have a lot more problems than that, but he has just about completely trained me.

He will also be the first dog that I have not shot in the head for embarrassing the living **** out of me. Although we are not finished yet.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Mike whats the url for yr leather training goods catalog, n why would i buy yours n not someone else's??, better price, better quality, better service?? do international shipping?


----------



## Mike V Kitchen

Hi Peter,

We are do not have an online catalog yet that is being created this fall. We handmake our equipment and the price is better with better quality. We supply police departments with equipment as well as pet owners. I started this ten years ago because I didn't like the quality and prices out there. a lot of our business is custom made. We do ship interenational. Hope this answers your questions. I will post as soon as we get our catalog online up and running.

Thanks


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

i will check out yr catalog when u get it, especially if one of the members here can vouch for quality/price. might be better PM so we don't get our butts kicked. got secure internet payment set up.

hurry up while our dollar is still owning the US dollar - doin good economics over there guys, never imported so much sh!t in all my life.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thanks for reminding us that we have kept morons in office way to long Peter.


----------



## Michael Wandell

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i will check out yr catalog when u get it, especially if one of the members here can vouch for quality/price. might be better PM so we don't get our butts kicked. got secure internet payment set up.
> 
> hurry up while our dollar is still owning the US dollar - doin good economics over there guys, never imported so much sh!t in all my life.


I bought an aggitation harness earlier this year from Mike. Price was fair, but after using it only a handful of times about 4-5 to be exact it broke. Nothing worse then having an aggitation harness break while working a dog!

He said he wanted me to keep him posted if there were any problems with it. I have sent him an email about a month ago with no response.


----------



## Keith Earle

Except maybe a Muzzle,lolo


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thanks for reminding us that we have kept morons in office way to long Peter.


----------



## Mike V Kitchen

Mike,

We did change the rivets we use and did sent you an email on that we will take care of it. You can mail it to me and we will reimburse you for shipping. I try to improve our equipment and we tried a different type of rivet and it didn't work but we are always willing to correct the problem.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i will check out yr catalog when u get it, especially if one of the members here can vouch for quality/price. might be better PM so we don't get our butts kicked. got secure internet payment set up.
> 
> hurry up while our dollar is still owning the US dollar - doin good economics over there guys, never imported so much sh!t in all my life.


And your where Peter?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Brian Anderson said:


> And your where Peter?


 

oz


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

as in not austria


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Peter Cavallaro said:


> as in not austria


Are you the Wizard we've heard so much about?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

can be for you Thomas


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Peter Cavallaro said:


> can be for you Thomas


Funny....but a little scary ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

relax ...jus messin


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Peter Cavallaro said:


> relax ...jus messin


That's a relief. I didn't know if you were one of those
Gay Cavallaros ;-)


----------



## David Stucenski

Mike V Kitchen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am replying to all of your statements. My phone number and email are on the website. It is true my website is not of great quality and we are in the process of having a professional do it over. As for Davids comments You posted this two days before the demo and did not even contact me to see what I am about. Trainers seem to like nothing more then to trash another. The invitation is always open to come to my club and get in a suit. As for the Pm's you have recieved again nothing better to do then talk trash. I train dogs because I enjoy it not because I am a wanna be or have anything to proof. I have applied to departments and have been accepted and turned it down because I want to train dogs. Police work isn't my cup of tea but training dogs is my life. Please contact me before you talk about me. I was able to do the demo because I have the experience. We dont have to do business together and it is ok if we dont but be a little more professional. We had two local cops who were going to join us at the demo but couldn't because their cheifs would not allow them because of past issues while doing doing an event with the state police. Even if I dont sell you training, a dog, or equipment you are always welcome to contact me. I enjopy talking shop with other trainers and handlers.
> 
> Thank you and stay safe
> Mike Kitchen
> ExecutiveK9.net


Really Mike,
mmmmm all pms were of the same nature as well as people from CSP. So all these people took time out of thier schedule to write me a pm just to bash you. So let me get this straight. The local guys could not do it cause of the state police, and we were not working together anyways...so the issue is...Its funny cause thier chiefs let them come to a joint training day with the state police.....Really you got to do the demo cause of "EXPERIENCE"....So you sell and train police dogs, your profile says training: police K9, you applied and went through entire process of police depts and then turned it down, cause its not your cup of tea???? Not one reference of who you sold a dog or equipment to, or a training resume / experience list on your web site. All police dog vendors I know love to brag about who has thier dogs......Am I the only one a bit confused????


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Thomas Barriano said:


> That's a relief. I didn't know if you were one of those
> Gay Cavallaros ;-)


i'm certainly happy but not gay :lol: - that smiley is of a happy cavallro not a gay one :roll:

so anyways Thomas whats the prob, does the thought of gayness mess with yr mind - some unresolved issues perhaps??? its OK bro the world is much more accepting these days - noone here gonna judge :-\"


----------



## David Frost

Asked and answered.


----------

